# Moving to Tijuana/Studying in San Diego



## einetuterauchen

Hey all,

1st post... let me give you some background information. The cost of living here in San Francisco is extremely ridiculous... and high. I'm looking to downsize while I finish my education. 

I'm single (separated), and plan to move to Tijuana in about 4 or 5 months to study in San Diego. I speak decent spanish, understand most of it, and read/write it quite well.

The motivation is to take advantage of cheap rent while I complete my education for the next 3.5 years. I also want to add the 'spanish-speaking' experience to my resume, as it's imperative that I know Spanish for my career.

So anyways, does anybody have experience with living in TJ and commuting to San Diego? Specifically, does anybody have any experiences with commuting trans-border to school?

My plan is to live off the financial aid package while I'm in Mexico. With loans, this comes out to like 15k/year and all that is in-pocket as my tuition is free..

How difficult is it to find an apartment in TJ? I could probably pay the entire lease-term contract up front... 

Your feedback is appreciated


----------



## sparks

Paying a large chunk of rent up front is a great way to never see the landlord if you have problems. Never more than first and last month with last possibly as a deposit. What if you find the place unlivable after a few months.

I couldn't take the commute but there may be a way to streamline it


----------



## maryellen1952

There are many American students already living in TJ and working or attending school in San Diego so you won't be the lone ranger. And as both the U.S. and San Diego become increasingly more UNaffordable you'll see more and more Americans moving south of the border. When you are at either border crossing you'll find that at least 50% of the license plates are California.
Also public transportion is good to the border. Many Americans who live here don't have a car.
You need to check out tijuanablog.com for more info. Also there are many websites about living in TJ by doing a Google websearch.
Paying rent in advance is not a good idea as previously mentioned. The best place to find TJ rentals is Craigs List. If you rent in a primarily American complex it will be a much easier transition for someone who is not an experienced traveler.
The Otay Mesa border generally has a shorter wait time than San Ysidro which I avoid at all costs.
The complex I live in has 1 bedrooms $275 + utilities and is month to month with $200 deposit and there are always units available.
(Removed personal e-mail. Posters should use PM for such information; with caution)


----------



## lilcanuck

I'm actually looking into doing this as well... except I will also be working in San Diego in addition to going to school. I'm hoping that maybe someone familiar with this matter could answer a few of my questions/concerns...

*1) Is it possible to qualify for an "FM-2" visa by using earned income (from employment in San Diego) as proof of sufficient funds?* I've read on several sites which mostly refer to retirees/pensioners that commonly use social security benefits... has anyone used income from a job? 

*2) I've read that "FM-2" holders cannot be outside of Mexico for more than 18 months in a 5 year period. Would this also count against me if I left Tijuana in the morning and returned the SAME DAY?* I somehow doubt that it would, but I thought I'd ask. 

My reasoning for applying for the "FM-2" versus "FM-3" category is b/c I'm planning on remaining in Mexico after I graduate and I would like the opportunity to accrue residency time towards citizenship.


----------



## conklinwh

Yes you can use many sources of income including paychecks. Key is some level of consistency that will allow you to present 3 months bank statements showing the payments.
I would think that no inmigrado("FM3") would make more sense to start with because of the exit days and also car status if you declare moving toward citizenship.


----------



## RVGRINGO

With either immigration document, you must check in and out of Mexico each time you cross the border. That doesn't change in the 'free zone'. Those without INM status may come and go to the free zone (but no further). You can't have it both ways.


----------



## maryellen1952

RVGRINGO said:


> With either immigration document, you must check in and out of Mexico each time you cross the border. That doesn't change in the 'free zone'. Those without INM status may come and go to the free zone (but no further). You can't have it both ways.


I think if you ask anyone who lives in the Tijuana area how many times they are asked for ID of any kind when entering Mexico and they will tell you the same answer...never. That can be verified as well on the Tijuana blog.
The only time most get asked for documentation is when they are in the "declaration" aisle of Mexican customs. And that applies to walking across the TJ border as well as driving.

Most of the residents at my apartment complex come/go across the border at least 2 times weekly and they all have either a U.S. driver's license or passport rather than a Mexican tourist card, etc.


----------



## maryellen1952

sparks said:


> Paying a large chunk of rent up front is a great way to never see the landlord if you have problems. Never more than first and last month with last possibly as a deposit. What if you find the place unlivable after a few months.
> 
> I couldn't take the commute but there may be a way to streamline it


If you go to either border at anytime you will find the majority of license plates are Californians. Unfortunately people who are not in retirement don't have the luxury of not worrying about a paycheck which is evidenced by all the Americans moving across the border who still need to work.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Apples and Oranges here: If you have INM visas, you are required to check in and out with an FMM. Nobody will ask you for them, but if they do ask, and you didn't comply while crossing in the other direction, bad things can happen. So, if you are going to commute, it would be best to put the visa idea on hold.


----------



## lilcanuck

Even if you did commute back and forth, and complied with INM regulations by checking in and out of the country, I fail to see how they could count a few hours outside of Mexico per day against you if you're on an FM-2 or FM-3. 

I think the real question would be how is INM enforcing the "18 months out of 5 years" policy. Surely they can't be counting the hours of a certain day up for the past 5 years. I'm pretty sure with all of the commuters who live within that region this is probably a non-issue.


----------



## maryellen1952

lilcanuck said:


> Even if you did commute back and forth, and complied with INM regulations by checking in and out of the country, I fail to see how they could count a few hours outside of Mexico per day against you if you're on an FM-2 or FM-3.
> 
> I think the real question would be how is INM enforcing the "18 months out of 5 years" policy. Surely they can't be counting the hours of a certain day up for the past 5 years. I'm pretty sure with all of the commuters who live within that region this is probably a non-issue.


Several people who live in my apt complex have been here 5 years or more and they don't have any documentation other than DL or passport. This forum is not populated with many living in the Tijuana area so I would do more research. As I mentioned, check the tijuanablog.com for info specifically for this area. And most people on this blog work in the U.S. and drive across the border frequently.


----------



## RVGRINGO

OK guys: The FM3/FM2 designations ended in May. The visas are now either 'no inmigrante' or 'inmigrante'. Only the latter has travel restrictions for time outside of Mexico. They keep track when you check in and out with the FMM (the new multiple purpose entry/exit form) if going beyond the 'free zone'. If you aren't going beyond, you don't need a visa. That said, there are no special rules for 'commuters' if you do have one and violating the terms of such a visa can lead to unpleasant 'complications'.
We're all in agreement, but 'free zone' residents and even many of the border agents may not be familiar with the visa rules. There are agents who have never seen one and have no idea of the correct procedures required by the various visas.


----------



## makaloco

lilcanuck said:


> I think the real question would be how is INM enforcing the "18 months out of 5 years" policy. Surely they can't be counting the hours of a certain day up for the past 5 years. I'm pretty sure with all of the commuters who live within that region this is probably a non-issue.


But do most commuters have inmigrante (old FM2) status? When you apply for it, the forms ask about your work in your previous country of residence, including your salary. Even as a three-year retiree, I had to state how much I earned when I was working. If the application shows that your income is from work in the US, they could question how you could continue to hold a job there without exceeding your time allowed out of Mexico. 

I also doubt that they count hours, but it could be that they count any part of a day as a day. Probably the only way to know is to find another commuter with inmigrante status, or to ask at INM before you go to the trouble of applying.


----------



## RafaelUbaldo

Does anyone have any suggestions on apartments to rent near the Ysidro crossing? I have found a few near Zona Norte, but I am told I will get robbed. Suggestions?


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> With either immigration document, you must check in and out of Mexico each time you cross the border. That doesn't change in the 'free zone'. Those without INM status may come and go to the free zone (but no further). You can't have it both ways.


I have tried several times to check in and out with Migración in Tijuana before and after crossing in and out of Mexico with my inmigrante visa. They always tell me to forget it and don't even look at my visa.

RV is probably correct about the requirements, but I don't see what you can do about it if the Migración office doesn't want to act on them.


----------



## Mr Wahoo

einetuterauchen said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 1st post... let me give you some background information. The cost of living here in San Francisco is extremely ridiculous... and high. I'm looking to downsize while I finish my education.
> 
> I'm single (separated), and plan to move to Tijuana in about 4 or 5 months to study in San Diego. I speak decent spanish, understand most of it, and read/write it quite well.
> 
> The motivation is to take advantage of cheap rent while I complete my education for the next 3.5 years. I also want to add the 'spanish-speaking' experience to my resume, as it's imperative that I know Spanish for my career.
> 
> So anyways, does anybody have experience with living in TJ and commuting to San Diego? Specifically, does anybody have any experiences with commuting trans-border to school?
> 
> My plan is to live off the financial aid package while I'm in Mexico. With loans, this comes out to like 15k/year and all that is in-pocket as my tuition is free..
> 
> How difficult is it to find an apartment in TJ? I could probably pay the entire lease-term contract up front...
> 
> Your feedback is appreciated


I can tell you one thing. Get a SENTRI pass. It will greatly enhance your border crossing experience.


----------

